# Malad river?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone ever fished the malad river? Did you catch anything?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The Malad River is one of my favorite places to fish. It gets really good in May. There are Channel Cats, Mud Cats, and Carp. Some of the largest cats that I have ever caught come out of the Malad. I once pulled up a 15lb cat for a buddy of mine.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice little stream for large cats and carp! Largest channel I have seen out of there was about 10 pounds by Kent's in tremonton. Lots of fish. You shouldn't get bored!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just don't drink the water out of that river! -O,- "Malade" French for Sick or Bad River.


----------

